# Our little bit of heaven



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

We chose this area after many months of looking at properties. We knew it when we saw it and the surrounding area called Muddy Pond. It's a Meninnite settlement that dates back over 100 years and we were looking for an morally prudent area and found it here. Here are some pictures of the house and property that we fell in love with.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Heres another view of the front from the driveway.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Heres a shot of the back of the house. Oh I haven't mentioned that i came with 10.4 acres of wood lands backing up to state and a 500 acre farm.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

VERY nice place! I always thought Tennessee was a beautiful place. Used to drive through there when I was stationed in North Carolina. Only thing bad about it is that it is so LOOOONG!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sweeet!

That is a very nice looking place you have there! So when is move in day? Any other pics (especially of some tractor work)?

Andy


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Real nice looking place, Ernie, and sounds like a great community in which to live.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice looking place Ernie!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Well my friend you did yourself right proud there, I like the little garden window upstairs not to mention the cantilevered decking!!

Definately a place where a man can rest easy and enjoy the rewards of living free!

Now where is the fire ring??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sharp looking place you have Ernie! I love the deck. A great place to have a beer after a days work or coffee in the morning. The two car garage is real handy as well. Being surrounded by state and farm land hopefully gives you a nice private niche to enjoy. I can see that you must have already or will soon have to invest in a commercial duty leaf blow too!!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Terrific looking spread. Good luck.
Harry


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> * I can see that you must have already or will soon have to invest in a commercial duty leaf blow too!!   *


Yeah Cheif it's called a Craftsman GS 6500 w/ 54" decks. moves thousands of leaves into the woods while I ride and cut at the same time. Just used the cub cadet 123 to seed.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Sweeet!
> 
> That is a very nice looking place you have there! So when is move in day? Any other pics (especially of some tractor work)?
> ...


Moved in back in June and only real tractor work was sub soiling a small herb garden area for next spring cultivating.


----------

